# Bunn Special



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Posted this on the tinkerers but but no response( maybe I posted in the wrong place?)

I have an Illinois bunn special

When removing the bezel I noticed a very small green/blue rust(best description I can give) appearing from between the dial and case.

I took it to a specialist to see about cleaning up.

Â£70 was the estimate, BUT there is some crazing on the dial and they pointed out the chemical used to clean the green/blue rust MIGHT de-laminate the dial, which they said they will not be held responsible.

Fair enough but what should I do?

Option 1, leave the clean up and leave it to get worse and possibly ruin the watch?

Option 2, go ahead With the clean up and have the possibility of ruining the dial?

How much would a new dial and fitting probably cost?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My opinion, FWIW, is get the watch cleaned. Rust in a watch can spread and be very hard to eradicate - once the rot has set in, the mechanism can be affected and require a major restoration.

As far as a dial is concerned, if it's crazed, then it's still worth taking a risk with. It's possible to get dials for good makes like Illinois from US parts stockists. I recently was able to obtain a perfect Hamilton 18s dial for a pocket watch - Â£40 including postage. The important thing when getting a replacement dial - assuming that that the signature and style matches the watch - is that the feet spacing on the dial matches the spacing on the movement, so that a new dial will fit in very quickly.

There are handbooks which give the feet spacing for several US watch makes and models. Should you want to get a new dial, I'm sure you could get that info from members here - I have such a handbook myself.

(I have a couple of Bunn Specials, by the way - worth looking after).


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.

It is a very special watch. Hard to know for the best. But I have emailed them and asked them to proceed with the work.

The dial isn't crazed to much and in good condition just fingers crossed it doesn't de-laminate.

Would be nice to have a mint condition dial on though.

Thanks again


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Back in one peice, all rust from around the dial removed. Very happy man.

I've missed not winding this up the last couple of weeks.

Very sad I know.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice indeed - must give my two a wind this weekend!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice example there. Wish I had the funds to get one.


----------

